# Pictures of my basement fish room



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

This is where I spend a lot of my time opcorn: It is in the basement of my apartment. It was all empty space until I started dragging aquariums down there.










The table of random fish stuff.










My 5.5 gal planted neon tank and water quality test bench lol


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The 50 gallon Managuense grow out tank.










Another 55 gallon I'm still cycling, and the freebee roadside recovered 20 gallon long convict breeder on the bottom. I will probably breed some cyp micros here, although I'm not 100% just yet.










The breeder bench with the 40 gallon, 10 gallon calvus grow out tank, and the 5.5 gallon. My 10 gallon hospital tank is on the floor, currently torn down due to heater failure. The sponge heater is chillin out in the convict tank until I receive my replacement heater in the mail.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

The 10 gallon calvus grow out tank. I have 4 remaining F1 A. Calvus White Chaitika growing out. In almost 5 months I have seen hardly any growth from when I purchased them. At about 1" they were starting to get harassed a bit in my 55 gallon show tank, so they were removed and placed here until they grow a bit.

My TetraTec DW96 air pump is also here; this single pump powers sponge filters in 4 tanks.










This is the 40 gallon breeder that currently houses a pair of Julidochromis Trans. Bemba and a single male yellow calvus (the female yellow died in shipping due to a broken bag  ). I have secured a new mate for him in which will be arriving in about 2 weeks.

I used to have the group of occies here, but they were too aggressive and beat the snot out of any fish I put into the tank (seriously...I am still floored by this). I recently sold the group


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Occies will do that.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Whoops. forgot the pic of the 40. If you look in the right rock pile, you can see a yellow calvus peaking out.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That's quite the setup, I wish I had all those tanks!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

this really makes me want to get my fish room up and running... I have power issues in the basement though. Need to have a couple of breakers added to the panel so I can have 2-4 outlets over by the fish area....

Tanks set up: 5.5 community tank (platys, tetras, dwarf gourami), 6 gal fry nursery, 10 barb tank with pentazona, gold, denison barbs, and a few fancy plecos. 35H grow out tank (which actually I just discovered a batch of daffodil babies) with daffodils, syno cats, julies (3 types), and intermedius, 35 barb tank with denisons and black rubys, 65 victorian tank, 75 tang, and 85 malawi. Also have a 150 long with gold fish. 

tanks waiting to be set up: 4 10s, 29, 35, 55, (2) 65, Hoping to have a decent fish room eventually... need a boat load of sponge filters and a nice pump. Have a bunch of HOB filters too and 2 extra cans... couple of AC 110, fluval 303, catalina 1000, couple emp 280, emp 400, other misc smaller HOB....


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

You should get the power fixed. I recently wired in a GFCI, and all aquariums (including my 55 gal show tank upstairs) are all running downstream of the GFCI just as a bit of added protection. I already received a nice shock from a fried Stealth heater, and don't feel like playing that game again.

For me, the hardest part of getting everything up and running was finding heaters for everything. I was lucky to find a guy on craigslist that was selling all of his breeding equipment...he sold me 5 stealth heaters for $20 

Additionally, if you buy sponge filters in bulk, most places give quantity discounts on them. I got a 20% discount on my ATI sponges when I ordered them because I bought 7 at the same time.

You should get it done! I know it isn't a whole lot to look at, but it keeps me out of the summer heat (stays right around 72 in the summer). My roommate's girlfriend calls it my "man cave" :lol:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, I'm hoping to go all air...  eventually, I might frame out a room down there and heat the room rather than all the tanks... who knows though. I am fearing that too will be my problem. Lack of heaters. RIght now I am doing well because it's been so flippin hot in my house... but that is going to change soon!! I am definately going to go with sponge filters on teh smaller tanks, but I'm apprenhensive on larger tanks.

We'll see... thanks for the advice.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> I am definately going to go with sponge filters on teh smaller tanks, but I'm apprenhensive on larger tanks.


I run a ATI Sponge V w/ a MaxiJet 900 fitted to the top tube on my 40 gallon. It has done a fantastic job keeping water parameters in check, even when I had 12 fish in the tank. A sponge filter can support huge colonies of nitrifying bacteria, and I think the Sponge V is more than enough for the 40.

I'm so impressed I'm going to try and move this to a 55, and run an ATI Sponge IV with another Maxi Jet on the 40. I'll keep an eye on it and see how it goes. If the water quality isn't up to par, I can always add additional filtration.


----------

